# A por...



## DonnaNoble

Hola tengo una pregunta de lógica gramatical. Por qué se dicen "a por..."?? (A por la copa por ejemplo) Por qué usamos las dos?? Gracias.


----------



## Wandering JJ

No entiendo el porqué, pero quiere decir "in order to get" en inglés.


----------



## Perrito

Unos ejemplos: Voy a por el pan.  Voy por el pan.  

¿Por qué estás aquí?  Vengo a por ti.  Vengo por ti.  

After him (thief): ¡A por él!  

Las dos construcciones son válidas según la RAE.  Ir a por es la expresión usada en España mientras que solo por se usa en Hispanoamérica.  

Perrito


----------



## aztlaniano

Voy a por tí = I'm going to get you, I'm going after you.
Voy por tí = I'm going on your behalf, or because you want me to, or because it is in your interest that I do so.


----------



## Luthan

Perrito said:


> Unos ejemplos: Voy a por el pan.  Voy por el pan.
> 
> ¿Por qué estás aquí?  Vengo a por ti.  Vengo por ti.
> 
> After him (thief): ¡A por él!
> 
> Las dos construcciones son válidas según la RAE.  Ir a por es la expresión usada en España mientras que solo por se usa en Hispanoamérica.
> 
> Perrito



Sin embargo, en tu ejemplo significa dos cosas diferentes. 

"Vengo a por ti" sólo puede significar que voy para recogerte. (He venido a por ti para ir al cine). 
"Vengo por ti" significa también que tú eres la razón por la que he ido. (He venido por ti, porque quería verte). 

En el caso del pan, ambas construcciones son válidas y significan lo mismo, pero como dice Perrito en España se prefiere con "a" sobre todo porque así se evitan posibles ambigüedades.


----------



## Perrito

Así es: 





> "Vengo a por ti" sólo puede significar que voy para recogerte. (He venido a por ti para ir al cine).
> "Vengo por ti" significa también que tú eres la razón por la que he ido. (He venido por ti, porque quería verte).



Aunque sospecho que en Hispanoamérica (que lo confirme alguien de allí) que no se usaría nunca mi primer ejemplo: Vengo a por ti, siempre sería: Vengo por ti, en el español americano uno sabría por contexto la diferencia entre los dos posibles sentidos. 

Te pego aquí lo que dice la RAE sobre el tema.  

Perrito


----------



## duvija

Perrito said:


> Así es:
> 
> Aunque sospecho que en Hispanoamérica (que lo confirme alguien de allí) que no se usaría nunca mi primer ejemplo: Vengo a por ti, siempre sería: Vengo por ti, en el español americano uno sabría por contexto la diferencia entre los dos posibles sentidos.
> 
> Te pego aquí lo que dice la RAE sobre el tema.
> 
> Perrito



Confirmado.


----------



## DonnaNoble

Ahora entiendo perfecto! Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Amapolas

Llegué tarde, pero también lo confirmo; en hispanoamérica la diferencia la hace el contexto, y no usamos las dos preposiciones, sino solamente "por".


----------



## Perrito

Y una preguntita, ¿cómo sería en el español americano: After him (thief): ¡A por él!  Me suena muy raro solo decir: ¡Por él!  cuando se trata de un ladrón.  En el español europeo, solo funciona aquí: ¡A por él!  ¿Se usa allí una construcción completamente distinta?  ¡Ve por él!  En España se podría omitir el verbo ir en estos casos.  Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se diría en aquel lado del charco?  

Perrito


----------



## Aviador

Perrito said:


> Y una preguntita, ¿cómo sería en el español americano: After him (thief): ¡A por él!  Me suena muy raro solo decir: ¡Por él!  cuando se trata de un ladrón.  En el español europeo, solo funciona aquí: ¡A por él!  ¿Se usa allí una construcción completamente distinta?  ¡Ve por él!  En España se podría omitir el verbo ir en estos casos.  Por curiosidad, ¿cómo se diría en aquel lado del charco?
> 
> Perrito


¡A él!; ¡Tras él!; ¡Deténganlo!; ¡Agárrenlo!; ¡Píllenlo!; ¡Paren a ese &#"@*!


----------



## Perrito

Mil gracias, no sabía que se pudiera usar: ¡A él!  

Gracias de nuevo.  

Cordiales saludos,
Perrito


----------



## donbill

Hay varios hilos sobre _ir a por_. 

Ir a por alguién (amenaza)
ir a por la pelota - grammar
ir a por todas


----------



## duvija

Por si hace falta aclaración, la construcción 'a por ' nos hace mucha gracia. La notamos como típicamente española y la criticamos por tener un exceso de preposiciones...


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> ¡A él!;
> ¡Tras él!;
> ¡Deténganlo!;
> ¡Agárrenlo!;
> ¡Píllenlo!;
> ¡Paren a ese &#"@*!



La última expresión es la más común...


----------



## _SantiWR_

DonnaNoble said:


> Hola tengo una pregunta de lógica gramatical. Por qué se dicen "a por..."?? (A por la copa por ejemplo) Por qué usamos las dos?? Gracias.




In my area "_voy por el pan_" and "_voy a por el pan_" are used interchangeably (the former probably being more common). The "_a_" doesn't really add any meaning, but in some cases it can help to avoid ambiguity. For example, "_voy por la escalera_" can both mean "I'm gonna take the stairs" or "I'm gonna get the ladder", but if you say "voy a por la escalera" only the latter is possible. Something similar happens when you say "ir por alguien": to pick someone up or to go instead of someone?


----------



## markonhelp

Where I live , i have never heard " voy a por el pan" ,in fact , i´ve never heard " a por ".


----------



## duvija

markonhelp said:


> Where I live , i have never heard " voy a por el pan" ,in fact , i´ve never heard " a por ".



It seems to be used only in Spain.


----------



## modulus

duvija said:


> It seems to be used only in Spain.



Yes, it is. The RAE is mostly neural, but on some constructs such as this it is somewhat Spain centric, calling it acceptable rather than regional. From the DPD:

*a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir,_ etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por: «Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por: «¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por,_ pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia _a por_ se explica por el cruce de las estructuras _ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
En este post cité un ejemplo claro de la utilidad del uso de las dos preposiciones juntas que evita la ambigüedad de _por_ en ciertas ocasiones.


----------



## modulus

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> En este post cité un ejemplo claro de la utilidad del uso de las dos preposiciones juntas que evita la ambigüedad de _por_ en ciertas ocasiones.



That may be true, specially among those speakers who commonly misspell "a ver" as "haber".


----------



## donbill

modulus said:


> That may be true, specially among those speakers who commonly misspell "a ver" as "haber".



I don't see a connection here.


----------



## duvija

Ambiguities, in general, are solved by context. Trust me, in Latin America we understand everything it's said. As one professor told me more than once, "people don't speak in isolated sentences".


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Ambiguities, in general, are solved by context. Trust me, in Latin America we understand everything it's said. As one professor told me more than once, "people don't speak in isolated sentences".



Too true. 
Actually, in every language many things are understood by context. Spanish and tacit subjects, English and genderless-numberless adjectives, to mention just a couple of examples from the languages in this forum only.


----------



## _SantiWR_

duvija said:


> Ambiguities, in general, are solved by context. Trust me, in Latin America we understand everything it's said. As one professor told me more than once, "people don't speak in isolated sentences".



Really? I for one have trouble sometimes to get what people are on about . I'm with Jodorowsky on this one: _«Entre lo que pienso, quiero decir, y digo, hay lo que quieres oír, lo que crees comprender y lo que comprendes, 6 maneras de no entenderse»_


----------



## duvija

_SantiWR_ said:


> Really? I for one have trouble sometimes to get what people are on about . I'm with Jodorowsky on this one: _«Entre lo que pienso, quiero decir, y digo, hay lo que quieres oír, lo que crees comprender y lo que comprendes, 6 maneras de no entenderse»_



Sure, but that's not due to grammar problems...  We are all like you.


----------

